# دائرة جهاز انذار السيارات



## taha111 (28 يونيو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​الاعضاء الكرام
اريد دائرة جهاز الانذار الموجودة في السيارات
وتقوم هذه الدائرة باصدار صوتا او تنبيها عندما تقترب السيارة من سيارة اخرى او من حائط ويزيد الصوت كلما اقتربت اكثر .
ارجو مساعدتي بإي معلومة .
 وتقبلو شكري


----------



## taha111 (1 يوليو 2008)

لتوضيح الفكرة اكثر
*ما اريده هو ان صاحب السيارة او سائق السيارة بيكون سائق السيارة ولكنه مثلا يريد ان يرجع بالسيارة الى الخلف وكان هناك عائق مهما فإن هذا الجهاز يقوم باصدار صوت تعلم السائق ان وراءه عائق . ويمكن ان يكون امامه ايضا وتزيد شدة الصوت كلما اقترب من العائق اكثر . ارجو ان تكون وضحت الفكرة .*


----------



## alsaneyousef (2 يوليو 2008)

http://www.geocities.com/CapeCanaveral/Launchpad/3632/sonar.htm


----------



## bahaalamin (15 يوليو 2009)

very excellenttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## العقاب الهرم (19 يوليو 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaanks alot


----------

